# 12 Ga. Home Defense Round



## mort777 (Sep 7, 2010)

As usual everyone has a different opinion so I am coming here for more opinions. I have my Mossberg 500 home defense shotgun and would like to know your opinions on a good home defense round.

Currently I am using "4 shot" because it is suppose to have decent penetration and spread but will stop / slow down at walls.
There is usually only my wife and myself so I am thinking, who cares about sheetrock and go for something more.

Next is the "BB" shot. Again plenty of spread and penetration but is suppose to go through sheetrock.

Next is "00". A sure stopper but with enough energy to carry farther if a round goes through a window.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't imagine #4 shot not being more than effective enough inside a house. It's what's in my shotgun right now, with a spreader tube to get the widest, most dense pattern I could come up with. I don't know where you live, but I'm pretty sure my neighbor would thank me for not choosing 00 buck if I ever had to shoot towards his house


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

4-6 shot, anything within 20 yds is going to drop like a rock unless they are covered in body armour.


----------

